# 1990 max gxe front speakers



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

has any one out there made custom brackets for 6.5 inch rounds in the front doors. My car had the bose piece of shit in it and thats all ripped out now. just lookin for the best way to go about it. thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a friend in Dallas that makes some adapter plates for them.. They were so cheap I wouldn't bother trying to make them myself after seeing his price.

I've sent him a link to this thread and asked him to reply if he's interested.


----------



## James92se (Dec 7, 2004)

I make these mounts that Matt speaks of 

I charge $35 shipped via USPS 2 day Priority for them 

They bolt right on to the existing door using the 4 stock screws that hold on the stock Bose or non-Bose setup. The mounting diameter is ~5.6" which will hold the vast majority of 6.5" speakers. And if you're using 'oversized' 6.5"s I can make the diameter match the diameter needed for your speakers. 

They fit under the door panel just fine and everything

Here's some pictures:

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_img_a/140687_143_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_img_a/140687_145_full.jpg

My e-mail address is [email protected] if you're interested


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man, i suggest beefing up your auto security too, before it gets ripped out again


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think he meant ripped out in that sense...

the Bose in the 3rd gen Maxima sucks, and I'm guessing he "ripped it out" himself.


----------



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> I don't think he meant ripped out in that sense...
> 
> the Bose in the 3rd gen Maxima sucks, and I'm guessing he "ripped it out" himself.



yea when i got the car it had a jvc head in it and the adapter box thing so i put my sony in (i know, i know, but its newer) then i put in a set of 6x9's that i had layin around. I realized then that the bose has a closed circit so i hacked apart the wiring at the front amps and hooked directly to the speakers and they proceded to blow out a few weeks later. Also every thing is amped and i have a set of 10's in the trunk. I'm thinkin of fiberglassing the whole back seat area for an enclosure though, since I took it out for the strut job.


----------

